
AT&T Collaborates with NSA spying via a web of secret buildings in the U.S - mikece
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/25/nsa-att-intercept-surveillance/amp/
======
4e1a
I think they failed to mention other sites. Here in Springfield Missouri we
have an AT&T building which seems highly fortified like what is described in
the article.

